# Which AIM client is your favorite?



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

I just wanted to take a poll of which AIM clients are the best. 

If anyone doesn't know, AIM means AOL Instant Messenger.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

adium is the best, if only it had multi-protocol suport and aim masking so it could do file transfers....


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Adium all the way! Yeah!


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

AIM for OS X with Ads removed all the way! The closest we'll get to iChat for now.

All of these clones that still use TOC need to move out of they way. They'll be slowing down progress for the real clients with the new features like @mac.com instant messaging.


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

What is TOC?


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

An outdated protocol that all of these clones for OS X use. The current official protocol that is used by official AIM clients is Oscar, but it's harder to "duplicate" in clones, so people stick with TOC which is easier. But TOC is lacking in a lot of areas such as @mac.com "Modern" screen name support.


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 4, 2002)

Adium used here!

Gotta love those tabbed message windows.  

However I did love the multiple clients that could be used at once in Fire.  If fire just didn't crash every 2 minutes.


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

AIM for OS X sucks. It's just too slow! 

I wonder why...


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

Here's what Adless AIM looks like. Much better than Adium or anything else IMHO, and I get all the official aim goodies such as proper screen names, buddy icons, file transfer, etc etc etc.


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

How did you make it adless?


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

There's a patch and patched version going around. Contact me privatly for more info (that goes for anyone)


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

LOL... HackedAIM.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2002)

Adium all the way for me!  Once you start using this program you never go back...

All my convos in one window...all I gotta do is apple-arrow over to my next tab (I can no longer live without tabbed IMing), awesome status indication in the dock (shows you when buddies log on and off), automatic logging of all convos with an great built in log viewer, much more customizable...

The only thing I'm missing out on is file transfer, but not really because with most of the people i've tried it with using AOL IM, it hasn't worked anyways...

If you haven't tried Adium...give it a whirl...it's a goodun


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

> Adium all the way for me! Once you start using this program you never go back...



I used Adium for about a month and a half, and I went back to AIM


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, you've got HackedAIM, that's in the "Other" category. 

HackedAIM is betted than Adium, but I like the eye candy in Adium


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 4, 2002)

AIM for Mac OS X.  Though, I wouldn't mind patching this version to remove the adds.  If AOL is going to put SOMETHING above the "Online" and "Setup" Tabs, it should be something completely configurable from a choice of options, like local weather.  Lately here in OH there have been three Tornado Warnings on the television news.  Would be nice if AIM had the ability to warn people of these things with info right from the National Weather Service.  I am so tired of the "commercial" nature of the internet.  Advertisements are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *
> 
> I used Adium for about a month and a half, and I went back to AIM  *



You also wanted file transfer and buddy icons...something Adium doesn't have nor advertise to have


----------



## simX (Jun 5, 2002)

All of you guys should really try out Proteus.  Personally, I find it much better and cleaner than Adium, and to boot it has multi-service messaging support.  It has lots of nice features, and it also gives Dock notifications.  You can also add a menu to the menu bar to allow you to change status and see how many unread messages you have.

Even when iChat comes out, I'll bet that I'll still be using Proteus all the time.

Seriously, check it out.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *If AOL is going to put SOMETHING above the "Online" and "Setup" Tabs, it should be something completely configurable from a choice of options, like local weather.  Lately here in OH there have been three Tornado Warnings on the television news.  Would be nice if AIM had the ability to warn people of these things with info right from the National Weather Service*


where in OH do you live? i live in St. Clairsville, all the way over to the East (if you know where Wheeling, WV is, i'm 15 mins. from there). the weather lately has been crazy! our basement has flooded 2x this week from those storms (not a cool thing although we controlled it and got it all cleaned up before it became a problem)

Edit: Oh yea, I use AIM for Windows 2000  I guess that would go in the "Other" category


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 5, 2002)

BlingBling 3k12,

I live in the Akron area, but not for long.  I could be moving at any time since I'm graduating soon with a Masters degree and actively seeking employment.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *All of you guys should really try out Proteus.  Personally, I find it much better and cleaner than Adium, and to boot it has multi-service messaging support.  It has lots of nice features, and it also gives Dock notifications.  You can also add a menu to the menu bar to allow you to change status and see how many unread messages you have.
> 
> Even when iChat comes out, I'll bet that I'll still be using Proteus all the time.
> ...



I always thought Proteus disconnects when someone tries to invite you for a group chat...


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Personally I use AIM for OS X. File transfer, group chats... And the best part is, all my PC friends envy mine because it looks so better than theirs.

One thing I would like to see in AIM, however, is to add nicknames for people, i.e. instead of jwilliams in the buddy list it would show John Williams, etc.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Aliases, anyone...


----------

